
Show HN: Dark Mode List – A List of Apps That Support Dark Mode - andreyazimov
https://www.darkmodelist.com/
======
ryandrake
Kind of sad how rare it is to see applications actually honor the OS's user-
chosen color and font preferences--especially on the web. Ideally you
shouldn't even have to "set this up." We had OS-wide color themes as far back
as Windows 3.1, probably even earlier. Remember "Hot Dog Stand?" You just tell
the OS what set of colors and fonts you wanted all the windows to use, and all
but a handful of badly-behaving applications would automatically conform. For
whatever reason, this automatic behavior is getting less and less common--the
badly behaving applications that hard-code their color scheme or require an
application-specific theme system are becoming the norm. The concept never
seemed to make it over to the web, either. I can set up my preferences to be
"light blue backgrounds, dark blue title bars, and purple serif fonts" yet HN
still shows up black-on-beige with an orange header. I'm not a web developer,
so maybe this is a Hard Problem but it's always kind of irked me.

~~~
Moru
It's more a branding problem. Companies spend a lot of money on their branding
and wants to use it everywhere, it's their identity. The same with private
blogs, they want to express their identity.

I'm not sure if it's still possible to override all css on pages with any
browsers but I used to do that with Netscape since I wanted dark background to
let my eyes rest. Blue light is not good for the eyes in the long run.

I don't think webpages can read your windows color preferences in any way yet?

~~~
gjjrfcbugxbhf
> I don't think webpages can read your windows color preferences in any way
> yet?

Why should they need to?

Your user agent could apply CSS based on the OS theme.

~~~
aruggirello
That would probably leak information which could be used for fingerprinting
users: a web page could use a style like { background-color: theme-default; },
then capture the actual color being used. Or font, font size, etc.

~~~
gjjrfcbugxbhf
Probably. I imagine that Tor browser would provide standard styles rather than
the OS supplied ones.

------
andreyazimov
I like to use dark mode in a lot of apps and sites like Slack, Chrome, Gmail,
Product Hunt, Medium etc. and I tried to find a list of where I could find the
dark mode for some other apps with an instruction how to turn it on, and I
couldn’t.

So I decided to build my own.

Let me know your feedback or maybe suggest some of your favorite apps that you
are using in the dark mode and, HN :)

~~~
Cenk
TweetBot has a really nice dark theme

~~~
andreyazimov
Yeah! Added as well.

~~~
Cenk
No love for Citationsy?

~~~
andreyazimov
Missed your comment. Added :)

------
greenfork
How dare you miss Emacs? The mostest, the beautifulest piece of undisclosed
source, the end and the beginning, truth and lie, the life of innumerable
generations of infinite iteration cycles, everything in a neat and cosy text
operating system.

~~~
andreyazimov
I've added circadian which is theme-switching for Emacs based on daytime or
geo:
[https://github.com/guidoschmidt/circadian.el](https://github.com/guidoschmidt/circadian.el)

------
brianzelip
FireFox Developer Edition Dev Tools comes in dark mode by default.

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/developer/)

~~~
martius
The dark mode can be enabled in the main release from the "Customize" view
(using the Themes picker at the bottom).

~~~
andreyazimov
Sorry, I try to found it in Firefox but I can't. Can you please make a
screenshot?

------
mhd
Well, every text editor with theme support obviously applies, but there’s a
neat Emacs package called “circadian” that I recently discovered, which
automates theme switching by time or even geographically based sunrise/sunset.

[https://github.com/guidoschmidt/circadian.el](https://github.com/guidoschmidt/circadian.el)

~~~
andreyazimov
Thanks! Added to the list.

------
cdubzzz
DDG has a dark theme[0].

Also a project I open sourced a few weeks ago uses a default dark theme[1] (:

Tangent - Firefox mobile recently added a “Night Mode”[2] that seems to just
invert the colors of a site. It has an odd effect on things already in night
mode, hah[3].

[0]
[https://duckduckgo.com/settings#theme](https://duckduckgo.com/settings#theme)

[1] [https://github.com/cdubz/babybuddy](https://github.com/cdubz/babybuddy)

[2] [https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/07/20/firefox-ios-
offers-...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/07/20/firefox-ios-offers-new-
improved-browsing-experience-tabs-night-mode-qr-code-reader/)

[3] [https://imgur.com/a/xhImR](https://imgur.com/a/xhImR)

~~~
andreyazimov
0 - Already added Duck Duck Go 1 - Added. 2 - Seems it's that it just dim the
brightness so wouldn't add it :b 3 - Yes very odd :)

------
ksaitor
Hm… it's Friday evening, i'm having a headache… but challenge accepted!

Let's see how long will it take me to make a dark mode for
[https://cryptojobslist.com](https://cryptojobslist.com)

Started!

~~~
ksaitor
Done! Added dark mode for
[https://cryptojobslist.com](https://cryptojobslist.com) Also shot a little
tutorial video about how I done it. Never done anything like this before, so I
guess it'll take some time to edit and upload to youtube. it was fun though

------
cannonedhamster
The Old Reader - Has a Firefox Dark mode extension
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/the-old-
reade...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/the-old-reader-dark/)

Scrivener - Can be styled to have a dark mode and the newest releases for iOS
have one you can select.

Sabnzbd - Has a night mode for their web interface

Boostnote - Has a variety of themes. Great for markdown notes and coding
notes.

SumatraPDF - Allows customization of the color scheme in the Advanced options
section. Requires knowledge of HTML colors

------
aryamaan
I used this [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dark-void-
minimali...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dark-void-minimalistic-
bl/clkkkcoibikhfhbjaafkinjmmjfbcnal) for making chrome theme black. It added a
chrome extension.

Now I can't find the extension in my chrome://extensions. Anyone else facing
this?

~~~
ksaitor
try reinstalling it?

~~~
aryamaan
Can't reinstall when already installed. Web store says 'added in chrome'.

------
jnwatson
A couple years ago I gave up on looking for app support and started using
"invert colors" (under accessibility settings) so the whole screen is always
inverted.

No special app support required. I only switch when I'm watching a video, and
that's my internal reminder that I'm probably not doing something productive.

~~~
andreyazimov
I'm still using this trick sometimes. Option-Command-8 as the shortcut.

------
mark_and_sweep
Is this site open-source? Would be nice to be able to send PRs for new dark
mode apps. :)

------
mark_and_sweep
I don't think sites that can be modified with dark userstyles should be listed
as "supporting dark mode" \- that's misleading. Dark userstyles are not
reliable since they break easily when those sites get updated.

~~~
diroussel
Good point. But best to not remove them, just move them to a separate section
at the bottom.

~~~
mark_and_sweep
Good idea!

------
ChrisGranger
Regular expressions tester and cheat sheet Regex101 has a dark mode theme you
can choose in the settings.

[https://regex101.com/settings](https://regex101.com/settings)

~~~
andreyazimov
Looks awesome! Added!

------
firmgently
It's crude but for when I want it to be dark and the app doesn't support it I
have 'xcalib -invert -alter' mapped to a keyboard shortcut so I can toggle
display inversion on/off

~~~
Moru
Yeah, very effective. I made a program for this on my Atari ST,
shift+shift+alt or something like that. Works well since most stuff is black
on white anyway. Not so nice when doing graphics but easy to switch back
again.

------
Cenk
[https://crontab.guru](https://crontab.guru) is dark by default, although
there is no light mode so I’m not sure if it counts?

~~~
andreyazimov
Why not? :) Added :)

------
andreyazimov
Added iOS section:
[https://www.darkmodelist.com/ios](https://www.darkmodelist.com/ios)

------
mikerg87
Small nit. you are showing Visual Studio Code on your site. The larger Visual
Studio editions at least 2012-2017 also support dark mode.

~~~
andreyazimov
You're right! Thanks for the tip. Fixed :)

------
mark_and_sweep
[http://unigram.me/](http://unigram.me/) is in dark mode by default. :)

~~~
andreyazimov
Added!

------
fny
I see HN on that list, but I don't see how I can switch to the dark side.

~~~
cannonedhamster
It's a userstyle from stylish. Click on the link to take you to the style. You
will still need to install Stylish for whatever browser you are using.

------
tomwas54
FastMail added a Dark Mode this week :)

(Settings → General & Preferences → Theme → Dark)

~~~
chrismorgan
It was actually added about six months ago, blog post and all, but most people
only heard about it once it was mentioned in the newsletter, which was last
week.

I’d qualify the inclusion of FastMail because the mobile app doesn’t yet
support the dark theme. (It will, it just doesn’t yet. There’s a fair bit of
refactoring of the style system to make it work better pending.) Then again,
half of the websites listed on this site depend on applying user styles or
installing a browser extension…

------
emacsgifs
Emacs?

~~~
andreyazimov
I've added Circadian it is a theme-switching for Emacs based on daytime:
[https://github.com/guidoschmidt/circadian.el](https://github.com/guidoschmidt/circadian.el)

